# best way to get ready for a 1.5 mile run test?



## Monster Mayhem (Jan 26, 2006)

i have a agility test for a police department coming up in 2 months and i was wondering whats the best way to get in cardio shape to run a fast 1.5 mile? any advise would be greatly appreciated.  Im 6'3 bout 250lbs and im not that fast when it comes to long distances, i just need to do good on this run.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2006)

You have an agility test or a 1.5mile run test?  I have never seen agility drills that last 1.5miles.

Anyway,  the best way to get better at a 1.5mile run is to run 1.5 miles.  The more you do aerobics, the more effecient your body will get at doing aerobics.  Sprints can also help to increase endurance but if you are need to specifically run 1.5miles I would run 1.5miles.

As far as increasing agility (don't know why the police dept. has that) you need to learn proper biomechanics and practice agility drills, preferably the drills that you will be asked to perform on the test.


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Jan 26, 2006)

the test consists of push-ups and sit-ups and pull-ups thats all easy for me its the 1.5 mile test i need to work on. i can run 1.5 miles i just at this point cant run it in 9:30's. so thats my goal.


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

#1 find out if the run is outside or on a tread mill.
Then Train for both time and distance. I would try to build up to a slow 30 min run and also during the week do fast 1/2 mile and 1 mile runs. By the time of the test you need to be running an easy 2 mile run in 16 min.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think running 2 miles in 16 minutes will get him to 1.5 in 9:30.  He needs a 6:20 minutes per mile pace.


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I don't think running 2 miles in 16 minutes will get him to 1.5 in 9:30. He needs a 6:20 minutes per mile pace.


He probably needs to do it in 12-13 min......I have never heard of a police test requiring you to run it faster than that. And I said an easy 16 min 2 mile run..........easy as in you could bust it out in 13-14 if you needed.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2006)

police officers run?


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> police officers run?


Some are extremly fit


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Some are extremly fit



You're right.  Most of the guys taht do any sort of special task force (SWAT, DEA, etc.) are pretty fit.  Most of the city patrolmen I see walking on the street in NYC are friggin' slobs.


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

New Jersey State Police Physical Qualification 				  Test (PQT)
				  Exercise Information/Instruction
*[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]1.5 Mile Run[/SIZE]*
The purpose of this test is to evaluate aerobic capacity.  On the command ???GO??? you will run 1.5 miles on a marked course.  *Your score will be the time to complete the run.*
*Training Tips for 1.5 Mile Run*
To prepare for the 1.5 mile run, start by running 1.5 miles without stopping and note the time to complete the run. If unable to complete the distance, run as far as you can without stopping and note the distance and the time you ran. It is best to do this self test on a track. If you are unable to complete 1.5 miles without stopping, start by running for a time period of approximately 30 to 60 seconds less than you were able to achieve without stopping. Next walk for 30 seconds and then run the same distance again and walk for 30 seconds. Repeat this sequence until you have run 1.5 miles. Attempt to increase the running distance without stopping each time you run and decrease the walk time. Once able to complete the 1.5 miles without stopping, run part of the distance at a faster pace followed by a slower pace. Repeat this cycle throughout the 1.5 mile distance.

    If you are able to complete the 1.5 miles without stopping, start to pick     up the pace for every other ¼ mile.  In addition, interval training can be     used to increase your speed and enable you to complete the 1.5 mile distance     at a faster pace. Interval training involves running shorter to medium distances     at a fast pace followed by walking or jogging between the intervals. For     example, run 220 yards (1/2 around a track), walk 220 yards, and run 220     yards. Keep this up until you have completed four to five intervals. Increase     the length of the interval and decrease the length of the walk to lower your     time to complete the 1.5 mile run. Couple the interval training with running     1.5 miles continuously.


http://www.njsp.org/recruit/pqt.html
​


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.cityofmesa.org/police/hiring/POR.asp

Physical Assessment

This assessment consists of pushups in 1 minute, sit-ups in 1 minute, and* 1.5 mile run*.  Passing scores for this assessment are 18 pushups or more, 27 sit-ups or more, and the run in under *15 minutes and 20 seconds.*  The applicant must achieve passing scores on each exercise to move to the next step in the process.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.cityofmesa.org/police/hiring/POR.asp
> 
> Physical Assessment
> 
> This assessment consists of pushups in 1 minute, sit-ups in 1 minute, and* 1.5 mile run*.  Passing scores for this assessment are 18 pushups or more, 27 sit-ups or more, and the run in under *15 minutes and 20 seconds.*



A mile and a half in 15 minutes?  That's only a fast-paced walk.


----------



## Adamjs (Jan 26, 2006)

*nterval training can be     used to increase your speed and enable you to complete the 1.5 mile distance     at a faster pace. Interval training involves running shorter to medium distances     at a fast pace followed by walking or jogging between the intervals. For     example, run 220 yards (1/2 around a track), walk 220 yards, and run 220     yards. Keep this up until you have completed four to five intervals. Increase     the length of the interval and decrease the length of the walk to lower your     time to complete the 1.5 mile run. Couple the interval training with running     1.5 miles continuously.*

The interval training will improve your times out of sight. 

Now the question is - are you doing this to make it into the force? or to be fit? Because the time they're talking over that distance to make it in you could do while hopping and dragging a car with your teeth!


----------



## Flakko (Jan 26, 2006)

I live in NYC too and it's true. Most of the officers (males and females) are in really bad shape. I've heard after you pass the exam you don't have to do shit, so they just get lazy and start eating crap. I think for the NYC Police Dpt it's 1 mile in like 12 minutes. But not 100% sure though.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 26, 2006)

I know for the army, my cousin had to run 2 miles in 10:48 or less. that would be a bitch. I have done it. I am to big for that shit. I wasnt built to run, i was built to last. lol


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> police officers run?



Haha.  Yeah, for the most part they are some fat fucks around my way.


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Jan 26, 2006)

that how i feel about it i run very quick for my size during short intervals such as 40 yard sprints but long distance i can run im just not fast at it. i will try the interval training u suggested and see how that goes. if worse comes to worse i can always retest after 60 days so if i cant get it done by then i will have 2 more months to train.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 27, 2006)

alternating HIIT, other forms of intervals and steady state for time. when are you taking the test?

are you in the academy or is this pre-application agility?

as a side note, i know plenty of cops that are in great shape.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> as a side note, i know plenty of cops that are in great shape.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 27, 2006)

just did this today in my class...got 9:12...dunno if that is good or not  ...didn't know it was today and didnt have on the best attire...so I think I could have done better....guess we do it again at end of semester to see how we've progressed....


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Jan 27, 2006)

the test is in March and i just found out its not 9:30 its 12:32 my friend was lying to me to get me nervous... and the guy that already ran it good for you if i was 130 lbs i wouldnt have trouble running long distance either hahah j/k so atleast i dont have to run it crazy fast now i have to concentrate on a 3x  4min half mile and then i win =) thx for all the advise


----------

